

Rules for growing your blog - ihumanable
http://ihumanable.com/blog/2009/12/state-of-the-blog/

======
messel
I support blogs getting bigger, fatter, and more seductive in that order.
Excellent writeup Matt.

A smart bear is good stuff, I've subscribed, and more importantly I sometimes
even read it.

------
mhb
1\. No white on black text.

2\. Don't use the pattern _verbing adjective noun_ unless you're Bill Clinton
and even then don't use it either.

~~~
ihumanable
1\. Why? I've heard many people complain that it increases eye strain but I've
yet to find a definitive study that says so. As a programmer I work on light-
on-dark all day, I find dark-on-light to be painful to read, and I'm not the
only one. <http://www.darkbackground.org/>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light-on-dark_color_scheme>

2\. I can't find any use of verbing adjective noun in my blog post

I may work on an alternative css but switching this is not a simple affair, it
requires reworking the entire theme.

~~~
mhb
1\. I was basing this on personal preference and I don't think I'm alone.
There seems to be some support:

<http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000340.html>

2\. "growing your blog"

~~~
ihumanable
1\. I'll come up with an alternative theme for accessibility's sake.

2\. I don't know any rule of English that bars this construction, how about
"Making your mark" "Having your cake" "Picking your fights"

------
raju
Good article. I like that you are consistent with your postings (unlike me
:D).

Keep up the good work. Looking forward to more stuff from you.

